# 2017 Boating Thread



## 4aprice (Apr 30, 2017)

Guess we can start it, my boats in the water.  Lake's full and its was a fast transition to the warm weather season (skied out west last weekend).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 30, 2017)

Hope to launch next Sunday but depends on if I get it back from the marine mechanic in time.

Looking forward to having it at a slip all season. Should really make for a different experience for us as a family.

Got it waxed and bottom painted last wknd.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bostonian (May 4, 2017)

Boat goes in on May 30th for us!  Looking forward to it!


----------



## 4aprice (May 6, 2017)

Bostonian said:


> Boat goes in on May 30th for us!  Looking forward to it!



No Memorial Day Weekend?   Know Winni is pretty cold but 30th seems late.  Anyway in summer mode now so happy boating.  Hope it warms a little before "1st" summmer weekend.


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (May 14, 2017)

After some delays due to needing a new thermostat on the outboard as well as lousy weather for Early May I am still not in.   Launching this coming wknd though and looking forward to the marina life this season.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (May 17, 2017)

With the weather we've had I pulled mine back out of the water to do a detail cleaning.  Weekend looks decent at least for a ride.  The big kickoff will of course be the next weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## crank (May 23, 2017)

Just got back from a week of sailing around the BVI's!  

Moved my boat to her summer slip a few weeks ago and need to do some work to get her ready to sail.


----------



## 4aprice (May 26, 2017)

Bagged putting the boat in last weekend, so she still sits at home nice and clean, ready for launch early tomorrow morning.  Looks like we may get 2 of 3 out on the lake, though Sunday may be running from storms.  Anyway's "Happy Summer" to all boaters.

Alex 

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (May 26, 2017)

In as of last wknd and looking forward to another great season on the NH/ME seacoast.   Sat and Sunday look decent up this way for this wknd






Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 10, 2017)

1st awesome summer weekend. Loving "Lake Life".

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## powhunter (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice whaler!  Is that a 15?  This is my partially restored 13
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 30, 2017)

powhunter said:


> Nice whaler!  Is that a 15?  This is my partially restored 13
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is a 16' 7" Eastport....oldie but goodie (1968 hull running on a '98 90 HP 2 stroke Johnson)
They are awesome boats...keep us posted with any pics of your adventures this summer! Had a 13' as a kid love those


----------



## powhunter (Jun 30, 2017)

Yep a lot off older hulls around!  How did your 13 ft handle? I try not to go out in anything over 2 ft.  It gets a little sketchy.  Got to hit em like moguls haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 30, 2017)

Having nearly 4 extra feet not to mention stand up center console makes for a much more stable ride when seas get rough.  Agree on the mogul approach.   There's an art to knowing how to read the water for sure

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 3, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Having nearly 4 extra feet not to mention stand up center console makes for a much more stable ride when seas get rough.  Agree on the mogul approach.   *There's an art to knowing how to read the water for sure*
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Just thinking about my ride out to the cove yesterday with traffic and converging wakes everywhere, turbulent.   Moguls are smoother.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 3, 2017)

I just sold my 1966 16' whaler. It needed a bunch of work I thought I could do. Sold it to a boat restorer so it will be preserved.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## powhunter (Jul 5, 2017)

A few nice pigs!  We have found the fish every trip this year!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Jul 6, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## JimG. (Jul 7, 2017)

Nice.

You should post those in the fishing 2017 thread; no salt water presence this year since steamboat1 disappeared.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 15, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Wow!



+1


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 20, 2017)

How's boating season going for everyone? I'm closely watching the remants of Jose as it relates to my boat which I keep on a dock up here in Seacoast NH.
Doubled up the lines and added some fenders to the dock last wknd. So far it's not blowing too strong but the storm surge during high tide could cause a few issues.

When are you all done boating for the season? I'm probably coming out of the water wknd of Oct 20/21. Make it a solid 5 month stretch


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 20, 2017)

Not a great Summer for paddling the mighty Susquehanna. The river was high most of the first half of the Summer. Only made it out about 10 times. Heading out after work today. Water seems warm enough to swim in now, was getting quite chilly until this heatwave hit.













Found these two identical balls floating downstream, one on the way down, the other on the way back. Told my brother I was gonna freak out if I found anymore.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

